# Odd shaped soda bottle??



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

Just pulled this out of the pit, It has no markings only on the bottom it says JL & Co LPc . seam ends just below the lip so. can anyone give me any info at all on this bottle please?


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

bottom


----------



## dw3000 (May 23, 2012)

Bowling pin bottle.  Here's one selling for $5.00.  http://www.collectablebottlesandjars.com/j-l-co-bowling-pin-bottle/.

 I assume JL are are the beverage makers initials.


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

thank you DW3000 , Bowling pin huh? it is pretty cool, going up on my shelf haha


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2012)

That's a British bottle, some sort of carbonated soft drink.. 

 "J. L. & Co. ; J. L. & Co. LTD. .....................John Lumb & Co. (1870s-1905), name changed slightly to: John Lumb & Company, Limited. (1905-1937), Castleford, Yorkshire, England. Became part of United Glass, Ltd, in 1937. After 1937 their mark was "U G B" positioned over an "L"
FROM HERE


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

ok, that makes sense because usually europe and canade use the ltd right? wish i could just taste what was in this 100 yrs ago  bet it was better then high fructose corn syrup water they sell now lol.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 23, 2012)

It looks like it's got a heck of a bird swing! Is that a strand of glass is see inside or just the picture?


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

bird swing?  well pretty much all around the bottle are these line/swirls of glass almost looks like the glass dripped a little, does that make the bottle less desirable haha 2$ instead of 5?


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

oh yeah and the bottom... that is not the pic it really is that uneven.


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

A Bird Swing would be a string of glass from one side of the bottle to the other on the inside, your first pic makes it look like there may be one inside this bottle, is that the case? It would actually make the bottle more desireable if it is..

 This area here...


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

ok, and on the opposite side is another. so why does the bird swing happen? worn out mold?  the bottle is very uneven too does that mean anything? thank you for the info btw.


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

How it happens can be read here, uneven isn't a big deal...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-389308/mpage-1/key-bird%252Cswing/tm.htm#389598


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks epackage


----------



## whittled (May 24, 2012)

I like the close up Jim. It looks like there is a perch too, I thought I saw that also before. It also looks like it swung too far and hit the side and stuck. If it's inside and hanging be careful if you clean it.


----------



## aj0446 (May 24, 2012)

This is quite a unique bottle for me then. lol i have yet to break a bottle cleaning, i just use a piece of an old sponge, Windex and a wire clothes  hanger.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  aj0446
> 
> This is quite a unique bottle for me then. lol i have yet to break a bottle cleaning, i just use a piece of an old sponge, Windex and a wire clothes  hanger.


 AJ, if you look into the the bottle from the top does the piece of glass go from one side of the bottle to the other, or is it stuck to the side of the glass inside, that's what we all want to know??[]


----------



## aj0446 (May 24, 2012)

it is stuck to the side of the glass inside. it does it on the other side too.


----------



## aj0446 (May 24, 2012)

here is the other side of the bottle


----------

